# Nursing Home Admission



## kmelling (Mar 30, 2010)

Can a physician charge a nursing home admission (99304-99306) at the time the patient is discharged from the hospital? (they are also charging a 99238)  The physician is discharging them to a SNF but the paperwork, physical, admission info is being done at the hospital at the time of discharge.  Isn't there a discrepency of the place of service as it is not being done at the nursing home?


----------

